# CCM Block and wiring?



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Guys,

I'm looking for a diagram of the CCM layout and what all the blocks/pins are for. I'm sure I've seen something in the past but can't find anything where all the pins are labelled?

Anyone point me in the right direction?

Cheers


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Pin 1 Terminal 30, fuse F37 in dash panel insert fuse box
Pin 2 Vacant
Pin 3 Vacant
Pin 4 Vacant
Pin 5 Convenience system data bus, CAN-Low
Pin 6 Drive train data bus, CAN-Low
Pin 7 Vacant
Pin 8 Dash panel insert data bus, CAN-Low
Pin 9 Diagnosis CAN, CAN-Low
Pin 10 Infotainment data bus, CAN-Low
Pin 11 Terminal 31 (battery negative)
Pin 12 Vacant
Pin 13 Wake-up wire, dash panel insert
Pin 14 Terminal 15
Pin 15 Convenience system data bus, CAN-High
Pin 16 Drive train data bus, CAN-High
Pin 17 Vacant
Pin 18 Dash panel insert data bus, CAN-High
Pin 19 Diagnosis CAN, CAN-High
Pin 20 Infotainment data bus, CAN-High

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

That's the CAN Bus data interface pin out, which funny enough I was also after, you mind reader! :wink:

I was looking for a guide of all the block connectors on the CECM and what each pin does. Mainly for 'B11', but would be good to have a list of what they all do.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Wicked, thanks.


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Lea, do you know if the pin outs are the same for all versions of the CCM (24 / 30 Byte)? I tried B11 last night and it didn't give me 12v despite the interior light being on!


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Pre facelift modules are all pinned the same

Why not swap the cem ? 
There cheap mate, then sell yours on

30 byte highline 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/192033632426

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

barry_m2 said:


> I tried B11 last night and it didn't give me 12v despite the interior light being on!


Are you sure that is courtesy light? Might be the dash illumination, try turning the headlights on?

Some of the descriptions can be a bit vague


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

OK ignore that, I have just had a look and B11 does go to the courtesy light pin 2. I measured the voltages before and found that this pin gave 12v but only with the light off, so try that. I'm not sure what it is used for

If I remember correctly the voltage rose and dropped smoothly as the light dimmed on and off


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

In that case try reversing the polarity of the footwells 
Give it a permanent 12v and connect the ground to B11

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

ReTTro fit said:


> In that case try reversing the polarity of the footwells
> Give it a permanent 12v and connect the ground to B11


Could that not lead to positive voltage on both side when B11 is live (interior light off)?

Although I'm not sure what the OP is wanting to achieve


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Yes it would but two positives don't make a circuit, it would act as a ground when B11 went off ( interior lights on ) 
And would activate the footwells

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

MT-V6 said:


> ReTTro fit said:
> 
> 
> > In that case try reversing the polarity of the footwells
> ...


I just want my footwell lights to come on! I have an old CCM (24bit) so no pin out for footwell lights. So i want to wire it into the interior light so they turn on and off with that. Only I found B11 wasn't live. I'll try using it as a negative when I get time and see if that works.


----------

